# Sony Vario-Tessar T* FE 16-35mm F4 ZA OSS Sample Images



## Jon_D (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/sony_vario_tessar_t_fe_16_35mm_f4_za_oss_photos/

http://joerghaag.com/2014/11/10/finally-a-usable-wide-angle-zoom-for-the-%CE%B17/

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/zeiss-16-35mm-fe-gets-dxomarked-best-f4-0-wide-angle-zoom-on-market-by-a-hair-over-the-nikon/

i ordered one for my sony.

can´t wait to compare it to a friends canon 16-35mm f4.


ups this thread should have gone into the third party forum...


----------

